# Just started 'actually' riding..



## dfrey1496 (Dec 9, 2010)

Not at all burton is a very popular brand and is not looked down upon. They make quality products. You will not get any hate from your board. Maybe if you had like a lamar a sims or a morrow youd get alot of hate but not burton at all, very popular brand.


----------



## LSchaeffer (Dec 9, 2010)

Hahah okay cool, just making sure. Cause someone assosiated burton with rich snobs. I don't want to be the kid who rolls up into line in the park and everyone prepares to get snaked.


----------



## ski_trip (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes, I agree with dfrey1496 burton is a popular brand. There's nothing to worry about as long as you are comfortable of riding it.


----------

